# Tudor oysterdate or omega 600 series



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

Hi all,

Was wanting some advice on what to getout of an oysterdate or omega cal. 600 series. Like them both however abit stumped on movement quality of both. Im aware the 600 series on the omega is spot on but im notreally sure what powersan oysterdate!

Ta!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

My choice would be a Tudor Prince Oysterdate 72033, with an eta 2824-2.

"The Oyster Prince utilises an ETA 2824-2 movement finished to the highest specification. Top (A+) is functionally equivalent to Chronometer standard except that the movement is not officially certified as such. All 2824-2 A+ grades are regulated in five positions, have balance wheels made from Glucydur (rather than nickel) and a hairspring and mainspring made from Niravox. Glucydur is an alloy of beryllium, copper, and iron; Niravox is an anti-magnetic alloy. The low thermal expansion of the former material and low thermal coefficient of elasticity of the latter cancel each other out, enabling temperature changes to be compensated for. In addition, the movement incorporates incabloc shock absorbant springs to protect delicate pivots and jewel bearings against impact damage."



JDMdenon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Was wanting some advice on what to getout of an oysterdate or omega cal. 600 series. Like them both however abit stumped on movement quality of both. Im aware the 600 series on the omega is spot on but im notreally sure what powersan oysterdate!
> 
> Ta!


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Both series of watches are great, both movements are good but I guess I'd go with the Tudor as well.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'd go with the Tudor too :thumbsup:


----------



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

The tudor in question is the one on scotts website! I love the grey dial and roulette date wheel!



WRENCH said:


> My choice would be a Tudor Prince Oysterdate 72033, with an eta 2824-2.
> 
> "The Oyster Prince utilises an ETA 2824-2 movement finished to the highest specification. Top (A+) is functionally equivalent to Chronometer standard except that the movement is not officially certified as such. All 2824-2 A+ grades are regulated in five positions, have balance wheels made from Glucydur (rather than nickel) and a hairspring and mainspring made from Niravox. Glucydur is an alloy of beryllium, copper, and iron; Niravox is an anti-magnetic alloy. The low thermal expansion of the former material and low thermal coefficient of elasticity of the latter cancel each other out, enabling temperature changes to be compensated for. In addition, the movement incorporates incabloc shock absorbant springs to protect delicate pivots and jewel bearings against impact damage."


 Isthis the case with vintage oysterdates? Sorry, should of pointed this out!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

JDMdenon said:


> The tudor in question is the one on scotts website! I love the grey dial and roulette date wheel!
> 
> Isthis the case with vintage oysterdates? Sorry, should of pointed this out!


 What year approx did you have in mind ?


----------



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> What year approx did you have in mind ?


 1968 with the manual wind cal. 2403 I believe... its on @scottswatches site and ive been pondering over it for a while!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

JDMdenon said:


> 1968 with the manual wind cal. 2403 I believe... its on @scottswatches site and ive been pondering over it for a while!


 @scottswatches will be able to tell you. As far as I'm aware the movement is based on a high grade eta 2403.


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

I am the minority here but I would go with the more interesting Omega movement.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I'd buy both!

They have different merits. A lot of watchmakers own a 600 calibre Omega, which says a lot in itself. But the rise of Tudor recently is also pushing up used prices.


----------

